# Swordtail and Blue Gourami problems?



## Elz7676 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi I apologize in advance if this is a long post but I really could do with some help and advice.

I bought a new 100litre tank about a week ago. Originally I had an 88litre clearseal tank that housed 6 danios, 1 blue gourami and 2 female swordtails. I bought my new tank because it looked nicer and had internal lighting so I could get some live plants on the go too. As I was moving water from my 88litre to my 100litre and getting the fish out. I noticed one of my danios scales was "pineconed" and had red blotches over him. Looking closely at them I noticed a lot of them had signs of it progressing. So I took them to my boyfriends where he's looking after them in his tank. 

However. 
I'm worrying now about one of my swordtails and my blue gourami. I've had these fish for nearly 2 years. I have two swordtails, one is almost fully grown and the other is not. The one who's near grown picks on the smaller one. Nothing nippy or anything like that. Since being in the new tank (probably because I can see them better under the new lighting.) I've noticed one of my swordtails is fine but the other has this big white lump on the side of her head. It doesn't look like cotton-wooly it looks more like it's part of her head. Her tail also has small cotton wool like dots. I definitely don't think it's white spot as it's a bit fuzzy and not pinhead dots.









Not a great picture but I tried to circle it out.

Now, my gourami. This is difficult. He's always had the black around the bottom of his underbelly fin, it's more orangey in the light. In the new lighting he actually looks ******/blue. In my old tank he'd look brown. (Goes to show the difference lighting makes.) So I can't tell if this is a new thing or something i've just never been able to see before. 

He has these zig-zaggy black lines around the ends of his tail fin. His side fins (excuse the lack of proper names) are perfectly fine, no black lines or anything.








Excuse the huge swordtail poop *r2









If you look very close on the first picture of him at the very bottom of the tail it kinda looks like a bits missing but up close it's just black finnage instead. Could it be new fins growing in or is this a problem?

Either way both the fish are very happy, really healthy in themselves. My gourami is hiding a lot but I think that's because of the new bright lights he's not used to, he swims out and about in the dark. They're both eating fine, swimming around fine, all fins are up. There's no signs of problems. My swordtails are even getting on a bit better it seems.

I've been treating them with anti-fungus/anti-bacterial medicine from pets at home. It says on there to treat for 7 days and then if symptoms are still there treat again after the 7 days. Took the carbon in the filter out but i'm not 100% but i've only noticed the swordtails dots on the base of the tail today, the 5th day of this treatment. Shall I keep treating or can anyone recommend something stronger and more helpful that's available in UK pet stores? Also shall I do water changes when treating even with meds? 

Thank you to anyone for their time! 
P.S. My water is just that colour because of driftwood, it's not dirty


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

the meds should have directions concerning water changes. Some meds say"make ---% change after xx days , some don't. Do you use "conditioned water" for set up or water changes?Treating ailments can be like cycling (if your fish doesn't die first ) , it may take time.


----------

